# New Migrant looking for a IT Business Analyst Job



## tracker777

I have relocated to Australia from India one month back as a Permanent Resident and looking for a IT Business Analyst job anywhere in Australia. 
I have a total IT experience of 12 years in which the last 4 years I was a IT technical Business Analyst with a major Telecommunications Company.

I can see that every day there are more than 100 new business analyst positions are Advertised in seek and I am applying to many for the last 1 month. But till date I could not secure a single interview.

I have no clue why I am not able to secure a Interview.

I have refined my resume to a high maturity level and it looks good and my experience matches the Job description.

Can anyone advice me on what my next move should be ? http://www.australiaforum.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## iain

Very interested in this thread - as I may be in a similar position.

I can't contribute much here, except that (if you haven't already) it might be worth finding any specialist recruitment firms for their opinions/feedback.


----------



## michaelstone

Businesses in are interested in what they coin as "Local Experience". You might need to overcome this status by accepting any job who will be a good reference for employer!


----------



## iain

michaelstone said:


> Businesses in are interested in what they coin as "Local Experience". You might need to overcome this status by accepting any job who will be a good reference for employer!


I started off this reply going to say: tracker777 is an experienced specialist, any new employer would find it weird that they did a completely new job for awhile if they were so good at the last one, etc.

But maybe a different job wouldn't be so bad. I mean especially if there was something new you wanted to try. Your explanation to your next employer could always be: I was a brand new immigrant finding my feet... etc.

Do find a recruiter though (one who has hired for business analyst jobs specifically). They will always have views on the local job market conditions and trends, what employers are looking for, etc.

(Just to say, my comments are only from a UK perspective, I have no idea what it'll be like in Oz...)


----------



## Detritus

*Re: Resume*

I am an IT professional and a new migrant to Australia - I arrived here at the end of January. I have landed myself a job and let me share with you what I had to do.
1) The resume is key. This is what will get you calls from agents and companies. They work according to a keyword match against the job requirements. This means that if the requirement says Sharepoint you should have that somewhere on your resume. The format of the resume is also important - the first page of it should contain:
Skills summary, Tools used, Education
Your resume can start after that but you have to be able to entice them into turning the page. Always include a cover letter with your resume - something thats short and also has a summary of your skills and why they should consider you for that position - some read it, some don't - either way it doesn't hurt to include it.
The format of the resume is equally as important - it shouldn't be more than 5 pages in length and should be readable - don't clutter it. If this means that you may have some jobs with a description of just 1 line then so be it. Agents and companies will not spend time going through a lengthy resume - perhaps only the first 2 so have everything you want to say on those 2.
2. I have heard people say that you have to apply for around 50 jobs a day. I didn't - I picked the ones I wanted to and applied. On average I applied to around 7 - 10 a day and applying the night brought out the most responses.
3. Call the agents the next day - around 2 pm. After a while you just can't but you got to. Ask them for the status of your application and if they want more information. Most of the time even if your rejected they will remember you and look out for you. There were a lot of instances where they only processed my application after I called them.

The above worked for me - I received anywhere from 2-3 agent calls a day. From calling I additionally got more hits. I got my first company interview after 1 week. I lost a few and finally got offered. The key is to just keep on applying, keep on calling and never never lose that momentum no matter how hard it gets.


----------



## Detritus

*Re*

Also a couple more things:
- Don't look for work that's outside your scope regardless of what people tell you. Your a tech BA - look for work as a tech BA - maybe a junior BA would be a start - it's lower but its still in your field
- Local experience is what some companies look for - to get around this settle for a lower sal or position at first. Some companies on the other hand really don't care. You're a BA - you will need to interact with clients so anyone who already has done so locally will be at an advantage. You just have to convince them that you can do the job.


----------



## divs

Hi

am new migrant from India and looking for a BA role. Just wondering if you were successful in finding a BA job in Aus. Any feedback/help will be highly appreciated

Divs


----------



## tracker777

Welcome!
Yes, I was successful in getting a break after 3 months of effort.
The advice given by Detritus is very helpful. 
- Resume should be very matured and should reflect the reality.
- Apply to relevant jobs on the day of the Advertisement
- Communication with the Agents should be very smooth, friendly and to the point
. If possible meet them face to face.
Keep preparing for the Interview (Many people forget to do this and when opportunity knocks are not ready...),,, Tell me about yourself? is generally the first question. Use the STAR method to answer questions, you have to talk about your contribution, ect,,,, there are a lot of material available on the internet.
Note : Australia is a small market, so demand fluctuates from time to time, so be patient and do not rush into ( negative ) conclusions. ( Looks like the Australian job market is dull at present, but things can change any time)
"Best of luck"


----------



## neeta.k156

*Hii*

Hii Mr. Tracker,

My name is Neeta. I am from India. I have around 5 years of experience as Functional consultant in Microsoft Dynamics Axapta & SAP HR in India. I intend to apply for a Business Analyst position in Australia in next few months. I would like to know the market conditions for work conditions as HRMS functional consultant for Microsoft Dynamics Axapta or SAP HR consultants in Australian market.

Can you please help me with this?

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta



tracker777 said:


> Welcome!
> Yes, I was successful in getting a break after 3 months of effort.
> The advice given by Detritus is very helpful.
> - Resume should be very matured and should reflect the reality.
> - Apply to relevant jobs on the day of the Advertisement
> - Communication with the Agents should be very smooth, friendly and to the point
> . If possible meet them face to face.
> Keep preparing for the Interview (Many people forget to do this and when opportunity knocks are not ready...),,, Tell me about yourself? is generally the first question. Use the STAR method to answer questions, you have to talk about your contribution, ect,,,, there are a lot of material available on the internet.
> Note : Australia is a small market, so demand fluctuates from time to time, so be patient and do not rush into ( negative ) conclusions. ( Looks like the Australian job market is dull at present, but things can change any time)
> "Best of luck"


----------



## neeta.k156

*Business Analyst Market conditions*

Hii Detritus,

My name is Neeta. I am from India. I have around 5 years of experience as Functional consultant in Microsoft Dynamics Axapta & SAP HR in India. I intend to apply for a Business Analyst position in Australia in next few months. I would like to know the market conditions for work conditions as HRMS functional consultant for Microsoft Dynamics Axapta or SAP HR consultants in Australian market.

Can you please help me with this?

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta



Detritus said:


> Also a couple more things:
> - Don't look for work that's outside your scope regardless of what people tell you. Your a tech BA - look for work as a tech BA - maybe a junior BA would be a start - it's lower but its still in your field
> - Local experience is what some companies look for - to get around this settle for a lower sal or position at first. Some companies on the other hand really don't care. You're a BA - you will need to interact with clients so anyone who already has done so locally will be at an advantage. You just have to convince them that you can do the job.


----------



## tracker777

Hi Neeta,
Firstly, this is a forum and you can address multiple members at the same time.
Please visit the most popular Australian job search web site to find out if your skills are in demand SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site 
As I mentioned earlier, at present the job market is a bit dull (This is the case in Melbourne where I am based). So, better to try after a few months and generally more importance is given to candidates who are physically present in Australia. 
Good Luck!


----------



## neeta.k156

Hii Tracker,

Thanks for sharing your experience. I would like to know...after I have posted my Expression Of Interest. what to do next to increase the probability to get a suitable and valuable job faster.

Please guide.

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta Y. Kevale



neeta.k156 said:


> Hii Mr. Tracker,
> 
> My name is Neeta. I am from India. I have around 5 years of experience as Functional consultant in Microsoft Dynamics Axapta & SAP HR in India. I intend to apply for a Business Analyst position in Australia in next few months. I would like to know the market conditions for work conditions as HRMS functional consultant for Microsoft Dynamics Axapta or SAP HR consultants in Australian market.
> 
> Can you please help me with this?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Ms. Neeta


----------



## tracker777

Hi,
Did you get your PR? and do you have a planned entry date?
Australia is a small job market and it fluctuates a lot from time to time.
Regards


----------



## Sapconsultant

Hi everybody,

I'm got my MBA Master's degree 1 year ago, got few working experiences in consulting firms and then started working for a big multinational It consulting company.

I work with SAP ECC 7.0, BS and CRM 7.0, my role is ICT Business Analyst.

I'm thinking of moving to Australia around october - march; landing there with a working holiday visa and applying already hear for skilled visas.

Please tips and suggestions.
Do I have any chance of landing a job? 

Thanks 
Best Regards


----------



## tracker777

Hi,
There are a lot of threads with similar questions and have responses in them, Request you to refer to them.
My experience is that a person needs around 5 years of experience to be considered for jobs.
Best of luck.


----------



## Sapconsultant

tracker777 said:


> Hi,
> There are a lot of threads with similar questions and have responses in them, Request you to refer to them.
> My experience is that a person needs around 5 years of experience to be considered for jobs.
> Best of luck.


Hi Tracker777,

Thanks for your reply.
Did you find a job at the end ? Are you getting at least interviews?

5 years is a lot, one of my collegue got a job in Australia as data entry and he had 2,5 years of experience. Still this work was boring and no chance of sponsorship.

Should i just save money and directly come to do my second Master in Australia?


----------



## ausmover

tracker777 said:


> Hi Neeta,
> Firstly, this is a forum and you can address multiple members at the same time.
> Please visit the most popular Australian job search web site to find out if your skills are in demand.
> As I mentioned earlier, at present the job market is a bit dull (This is the case in Melbourne where I am based). So, better to try after a few months and generally more importance is given to candidates who are physically present in Australia.
> Good Luck!


Hi Tracker,

Congrats for your job.

A query I have is that whether you were able to secure a job as BA in your Telecom domain or in any other domain like Finance?

Best Regards
Ausmover


----------

